# UPDATE: Llagas Creek Track & Turnouts For Sale ($ Includes S&H)



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE: Llagas Creek Track & Turnouts For Sale

~90 ft Track NS NG Ties; 
16 Turnouts; 8 - #6; 8 - #8

_NEW = $3,034. Value _ * . . . All $995. including S&H *

Details See (new) Classified Ads forum. http://forums.mylargescale.com/146-...gas-creek-ns-track-turnouts-includes-s-h.html


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Where?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have searched the old and new Classifieds and cannot find any advert for Llagas Creek track... I might be interested in the nickel-silver track and switches, but cannot find any listing.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed. Ad in New advert forum.

I live in Redwood City, CA., 30 miles south of SF.


----------

